# Hello



## Kraven (Jul 26, 2018)

I am here due the fact i just found out my wife is cheating and need someine netural to talk to.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Welcome to TAM! But I'm sorry that your wife is cheating. I know how much that sucks.

You might want to go to the Coping With Infidelity forum and post your story there. You will get a lot of support on that forum.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

EleGirl is correct -- post your story in the Coping with Infidelity forum -- you will get all the help you need.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Kraven said:


> *I am here due the fact i just found out my wife is cheating and need someone netural to talk to.*


*Many of us have already been in your shoes and have experiences to share as well as sharing in yours.

The advice that you receive here is great as well as the many fantastic veterans of the infidelity wars!

Do not be afraid to post as it's the initial step in helping to solve your many problems in circumventing it!

So sorry to see you here, but 
TAM's the finest place that you could ever come to! *


----------

